# Need a good boat ramp at Choctawachee River.



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Going to go fish it this Sunday for the first time ever. I was looking at Google Earth and think I'm going to fish the Miller's Bend area/Mill Lake. Anyone ever fished this? If so, some lures the bass prefer over there would be helpful, but I really need a good boat landing location. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Wthom12 (Nov 11, 2009)

The lower end Black Creek Lodge is best. They have a new park and ramp at Hwy 20 Bridge but the ramp was not built right, if water is low if falls off.


----------



## injun (Dec 6, 2009)

I fished around the hwy 20 bridge and did real good glad u posted about the drop off if water is low.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

There is a boat ramp above Ebro, Fl. it is called cedar tree off of highway 79 it is marked from the highway it is a steep boat ramp but it is kind of in the middle of where you are fishing at


----------

